# Various Canes



## RogerC (Mar 3, 2017)

Here are some photos of canes I made a few years back, I don't use a cane and have never used these they are just wall decoration.
1. Dyed Maple shaft with Brier wood collar and Walnut skull.




 
2. Cherry wood shaft with brass and Ebony and Walnut handle.




3. Maple shaft and Cocobolo handle.



4. Maple shaft with mosaic pin stock and wood burning, Copper, Ebony with mosaic pin stock, and Goldstone sphere (purchased the sphere) .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautiful canes Roger, stunning wood choices!! Did you carve the skull? Tony


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok, I've collected a few antique folk art canes over the years, but these are incredible! I might just have to fake a limp so I could be privileged enough to use one of those beauties! I cannot say enough good about the workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RogerC (Mar 3, 2017)

Tony said:


> Beautiful canes Roger, stunning wood choices!! Did you carve the skull? Tony


Yes I did carve the skull.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 3, 2017)

Those are amazing!


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 3, 2017)

WOW!!! very nice, love them all


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 3, 2017)

VERY COOL!!!! Love um!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautiful wood and work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautiful work Roger! I love the artful departure from the norm... Great craftsmanship too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautiful, can't say enough about the craftmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow! Those are beauties. Great colors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 4, 2017)

Incredible craftsmanship. A+ quality wood. Exquisite combos of wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2017)

If I was old as Mike I'd own one of them! But I got several years to go yet 'fore I get that old!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 6, 2017)

Whew!! Thought you might have been talking about me there for a minute!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Not unless you're 87 years old like that other Mike feller!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

Those are top-shelf Roger! Bravo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2017)

Wowzerz!!! Those are impressive looking .....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

